# Who's SS on the road?



## Old_Bashturd (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a beater road bike and SSing it. Seen a few old steel roadbikes on Ebay, that if I could get for around $100, I may just do it. What gears would you recommend.
Pics of what you have would be nice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*46/16*



Old_Bashturd said:


> I'm thinking about buying a beater road bike and SSing it. Seen a few old steel roadbikes on Ebay, that if I could get for around $100, I may just do it. What gears would you recommend.
> Pics of what you have would be nice.
> Thanks in advance.


Hey, I don't have images in the laptop, but later I can post an image from the imac, upstairs.

I have a Surly Pacer with an ENO hub. I've had it with a freewheel before, but I now have it fixed...since June. I love it. The 46/16 gearing works really good for me on the gradual and steep hills around here. Regardless of fixed or free, SS road biking sets you apart from the rest of the roadies.

I'm not saying you should ride fixed, just ride what you like. I'm in the process of turning an old mtb frame (Schwinn Impact from the early 90's) to a freewheelin' road bike/touring machine, but it uses 26" wheels, and that pisses me off.

Just don't take my porn away from me.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

ive got a neat old lugged nishiki mustaches surly rear hub ,i run 39x15 its very hilly were i live all mountain roads ive been riding commuting on this bike for 2 years ride it so much i sold my geared road bike.i can post a pic tonight


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*comments*



Old_Bashturd said:


> I'm thinking about buying a beater road bike and SSing it. Seen a few old steel roadbikes on Ebay, that if I could get for around $100, I may just do it. What gears would you recommend.
> Pics of what you have would be nice.
> Thanks in advance.


$100 seems high. I bet you could get an old road bike for a fraction of that at a garage sale, or from a police department that's too small to hold annual auctions.
Singlespeeding on the road is boring. Fixed gear is what you want. Unlike SSing, riding fixed will actually help you develop into a smoother pedaler.
Something around a 65" gear is the traditional fixed gear ratio for road training. 42/17=67". 42/18=63". 39/16=66".
Given a selection of old road frames with horizontal dropouts, go for one that was built for 27" wheels. Then you can get mongo tire clearance by using slightly smaller 700C wheels. You can run road fatties with full fenders, or 35mm or wider crosser type knobbies for dirt roads, possibly both fender and knobs depending on the frame. Normal "long" reach brakes should work, road centerpulls (not talking cantis, road centerpulls, ask yer dad) will definitely reach.
Those are my suggestions. Do what thou wilt.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I first bought a Pacer for this purpose, singleator'ed it, 56/20. Very nice for flat commutes and solo training. Light 28mm tires, yummie.
Then when my Pacer went 56/17t for the odd crit and such, I put my Cross-Check on 42/16 and 38mm Conti Sport Contacts. Verrrry nice. No fixie for me, SS is weird enough for the time being. I ride the CC to work 5 days a week, 2x10+miles, and it's totally ruined my CX season, just can't bear put the 34 or 36t back on it.

Buddy of mine managed to get an old Union road bike for free, and converted it to 42/15 for home-campus rides. He's slowly being lured towards the dark side now.


----------



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm a courier and i run a 44/16 combo on an old Giant mountain bike with a derailleur tensioner... works well for me, but id hate to ride it with flat pedals. Might want something smaller geared with toestraps or something.... also depends on the terrain around your area. If it's flat id recommend a high gear. 

A SS roadie would be sweet, i'm currently looking around for an old steel frame roadie ofr fixie conversion... for the sheer virtue of having bike control in the rain 

PS Sorry if this doens't make sense, im a little drunk


PPS Have you considered a fixed-gear commuter? Could be a whole lotta fun....


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I've had this frame sitting around for several years and finally got around to building it as a fixed gear a few weeks ago. I run a 48-18, but I've got a 45t ring on order for the winter. Good fun. There's lots of info on conversions at fixedgeargallery.com. Lots of porn too.

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212fix1-med.jpg">


----------



## Freshpants (Mar 20, 2004)

*SS Roadie*

I built up an old steel roadie SS for commuting to work (short commute, <3 miles each way).
I'm running 42/17. It's an 80's Viner (Italian) frame made of Columbus *something* tubing with an old AL Kinesis. I flipped and chopped the bars and it's been great. Definitely do some research on medium/long reach calipers if the frame you find is of the older variety. I found the frame for $35 on eBay and built the rest out of parts I had and stuff I found at VeloSwap last year. Just keep your eyes peeled. Of course my tires cost more than the frame.

FP


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

*My Nishiki Fixie*

Old Lugged 80's frame, built originally for 17" wheels. It's got a Van Dessel Wheelset, front brake is a center-pull Diacomp.

Running 54x18 (3:1) for flat-land riding.

If you find an older frame make sure you get a 1" quill not a .833" quill The smaller diameter makes it really hard to get replacement stems to fine-tune the fit.


----------



## Spudmeister (Jan 29, 2004)

*I've done the eBay thing...*

My wife got me a used Lemond frame for Fathers' Day. I fixed it - 44x16. Sorry, no pic of it, but here's one of my Pompino. It uses a freewheel - 42x17.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

heres a pic of mine im into it for maybe $180 including paint.


----------



## onegearonemind (Sep 12, 2004)

*fixed is the way to go*

Nat here, last year I got a Surly Steamroller for the soul purpose of riding it in the winter. In January I was so pissed at the gas prices and Mr Bush than instead of just complaining about it I decided that I would ride my bike as much as possible for grocery runs, shopping, seeing friends etc. Currently I drive to work as it is over Mt Rose to Incline Village and I live in Reno, but for all my needs in Reno since last January it has been the fixie, in fact I rarely ever even ride the geared road bike anymore. At first it is a little intimidating but after a few rides it make road ridign that much more fun. I currently run a 49/20 but an thinking about a larger i.e more difficult gear soon. Fixed is fun.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

bulC said:


> $100 seems high. I bet you could get an old road bike for a fraction of that at a garage sale, or from a police department that's too small to hold annual auctions.
> Singlespeeding on the road is boring. Fixed gear is what you want. Unlike SSing, riding fixed will actually help you develop into a smoother pedaler.
> Something around a 65" gear is the traditional fixed gear ratio for road training. 42/17=67". 42/18=63". 39/16=66".
> Given a selection of old road frames with horizontal dropouts, go for one that was built for 27" wheels. Then you can get mongo tire clearance by using slightly smaller 700C wheels. You can run road fatties with full fenders, or 35mm or wider crosser type knobbies for dirt roads, possibly both fender and knobs depending on the frame. Normal "long" reach brakes should work, road centerpulls (not talking cantis, road centerpulls, ask yer dad) will definitely reach.
> Those are my suggestions. Do what thou wilt.


Whether Centerpull's reach depends on the frame, on my Nishiki the front barely reaches (And I extended the slot on the brake) and the rear doesn't even come close. That's part of the reason the Nishiki is my fixie (no need for a rear caliper). But then it's also got a .833" quill stem which is a pain as well


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

I've been doing it for a while...until this summer, the only 'road bike' I had was an '84 Mongoose with slicks. I'd converted it to SS, and was running a 38x14 gear with 26x1.5 tires. It worked pretty well on the hills around here, but spun out pretty easy...I'd coast a lot on downhills. It's more of a campus/errand bike now.

I also have a '77 Raleigh I'm building to be a road SSer, later fixie. I'm going 44x16, and hoping it'll work ok.

Road SSing is fun.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Last year I bought a Track frame and built it up fixed (48x20) and love it. I ride it more than my 16lb road bike (turned into the trainer bike...lol). I bought a fixed/free hub in case I was going to not like the fixed... but a year later I've yet to buy a freewheel. Makes you stronger and I seem to climb better on the mountain bike now...

Here's my roadie SS...










It's a bad picture - and a few things have changed... different saddle - lower stem - etc...

Later
FF


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yup. Ooooldd Trek set up as the winter beater. Fenders rule. Its got canti's mounted up now though. Better stoppage. and speed control. Floppy hub that I ride mostly free. The hills here are steep. Riding fixed down steep hills sucks.


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

I ride a Surly 1x1 to work a couple of times a week. More soon hopefully. 42x16 for the flat terrain. Being an MTB, it's easy to take off road if need be. Needs fenders.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Old_Bashturd said:


> I'm thinking about buying a beater road bike and SSing it. Seen a few old steel roadbikes on Ebay, that if I could get for around $100, I may just do it. What gears would you recommend.
> Pics of what you have would be nice.
> Thanks in advance.


I've run my Cross-Check both fixie and ss on the road. I also got an $8 yard sale Giant and converted it to fixie mode. Very fun. I run that 42x17, which works ok for the hills (mountains) around here.

baker


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2004)

*here's my fixed*

commuter
42:17
32c tires
about 7 miles each way
i'm lovin' it


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Mango Major*

Here's my single...
In this photo it was more of an off-roader, at 39x17. It's now a 42x18, and does it all. I still have 42cm tires with some tread on the sides, so it hits dirt often enough, but works as a townie, too.

Some trouble with the photo, so give me a bit here....


----------



## sengert (Feb 10, 2004)

*A day late, and maybe a dolar short...?*

Hey guys,

I know I'm joining this conversation really late, but I'm thinkign of the spring time and following the "Old_Bashturds" lead in seeking out a sweet old frame and building it up SS for the road. It's make a GREAT commuter for me, 7 miles to work on a bike only trail with gently rolling hills the whole way!

So, my question is this... What are you fella's doing or making or buying for wheels? That's my only un-answered question... is there someone selling 700cc SS wheel sets out there? I'll also admit, I'm not brave enough, or man enough yet to jump in on fixie, so I'm working to go one step at a time here...

Any input would be swell, or swill depending! Ha!

Tony.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

sengert said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know I'm joining this conversation really late, but I'm thinkign of the spring time and following the "Old_Bashturds" lead in seeking out a sweet old frame and building it up SS for the road. It's make a GREAT commuter for me, 7 miles to work on a bike only trail with gently rolling hills the whole way!
> 
> ...


Get an old 700c wheelset and just run spacers for an SS, that's the cheapest. Or get a flip flop set from IRO Cycles.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

A 7 mile bike path commute? Take a shot of whiskey and hop aboard your newly converted fixie my friend. Otherwise you might as well get a beach cruiser; ss and it coasts.

Seriously. I have a Surly flip-flop hub on my commuter and its currently in freewheel mode. Can't wait to flip it back to fixie. You asked, so don't puss out on us here. At least get a flip-flop and if you freak out and start screamin' and cryin' you can flip it around to the freewheel. 

built wheels w/Surly hubs can be found at

http://www.webcyclery.com/home.php?cat=404

HW



sengert said:


> It's make a GREAT commuter for me, 7 miles to work on a bike only trail with gently rolling hills the whole way!
> 
> is there someone selling 700cc SS wheel sets out there? I'll also admit, I'm not brave enough, or man enough yet to jump in on fixie, so I'm working to go one step at a time here...
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> A 7 mile bike path commute? Take a shot of whiskey and hop aboard your newly converted fixie my friend. Otherwise you might as well get a beach cruiser; ss and it coasts.
> 
> Seriously. I have a Surly flip-flop hub on my commuter and its currently in freewheel mode. Can't wait to flip it back to fixie. You asked, so don't puss out on us here. At least get a flip-flop and if you freak out and start screamin' and cryin' you can flip it around to the freewheel.
> 
> ...


Ha ha! Love the user title...


----------



## Aaron J (Jun 7, 2004)

*Get Fixed.*

I've been commuting on a fixed gear for about 2 weeks now. Before 2 weeks ago, I had never ridden a fixed gear, ever. Now I am hooked on commuting on a fixed gear bike. If you are going to go with one gear on the road, go fixed. It's a blast.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Just getting started*

Here is my first SS road bike. I'm starting out fixed and so far so good. I've heard that riding an SS road bike gets boring real fast unless you are riding a fixed gear. It is definately not boring, I'm basically still terrified by it. I had fun putting the bike together, it's a new inexpensive track bike with different bars,stem, tires,saddle, pedals and the addition of brakes. If I keep it fixed, I'll ditch the rear one when I retape the bars. I'm still not sure if I will keep this gearing (47X16) it is a bit tall for starts and hills, but when I got the bike up to 30 mph my knees did not melt.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm running a 42/16 and it seems like a o.k. gear but I think I can turn more. I'm turning 110 rpms at 23 mph. I ride a 40 mile loop with alot of rolling hills.The S/S thing does get boring on the down hills, All you can do is sit there and try to think small. I'll prolly go fixie on mine as soon as I settle on a frame. The frame I have now is coming apart at the lugs, kinda scary. I still like the S/S thing better than the geared bike.


----------



## mtbkendall (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lemond*

I have a new Lemond Fillmore..and I love it. I am running 52-16 and can cruise at 21-23 at comfortable cadence. The bigger hills in my area are tough I turning a cadence in the 40 range standing. I rode 75 mile, avg 20 mph with two guys on geared bikes. No problems keeping up and would pull away from them on some of the not to steep hills!! Good luck it is great.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Dec 23, 2003)

*Another fixie vote...........*

I tried SS on the road and got bored w/it. I tried a buds fixed gear
once around the block and went and built up a fixie and I totally
love riding fixed. I then built up another one and I'm getting parts
together for a third. Ride what you want but at least try fixed unless
you ride in the mountains.

BTW the only reason I'm building the third fixie is because it has
a curved top tube and I just like the way it looks. The LBS I have
it at has a bunch of em (old frames from the 60's or so I guess but 
are brand new) lying around, It's a Cambridge frame.

Good luck w/your build - *VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.*


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Not yet, but it's coming. I can feel it. 

I'll build up a cheapo. I'll keep my gearie for the ridge behind me. It's a bear in the lowest of 27.

Fixed? Not yet...but it is likely.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

~martini~ said:


> Yup. Ooooldd Trek set up as the winter beater. Fenders rule. Its got canti's mounted up now though. Better stoppage. and speed control. Floppy hub that I ride mostly free. The hills here are steep. Riding fixed down steep hills sucks.


Hey mang... how are you running cantis? Did you get studs put on? Hmm... I really want to find that same frame and do what you did (though maybe in a human size).


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*get fixed!*

nothin' is purer. teaches you how to really spin and smooths out any rider.
plus, you have the most innate connection to your bike- and this gives you tons of control- esp in winter conditions. do it up and stick with it. it only gets easier and better with every ride. commit to the cause... it's lovely


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Check this out!!!*



donkekus said:


> Hey mang... how are you running cantis? ).


I built this with some junk box parts and an old French 10 speed I got from my LBS trash. I had been saving these Moots mounts for like 10 years. If ya never heard of Moots mounts, there bolt on cani studs that really work quite well. I'm running fixed and liking it. The reason I went with the rear brake is cause thats what I had.


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

Uh, you stole my bike.


----------



## sengert (Feb 10, 2004)

*You guys...*

Aaaaaw shucks, you guys are too much!

I think I'll have to trade in the shot of whiskey for a pint of beer, as I do live in the Brew City, Milwaukee! That would probably make the commute to work a much more enjoyable experience... in fact I'll wager it makes the whole work experience better!!!

Fixie huh? Well it seems like a resounding majority vote for going balls out and locking in... This is all just a scheme anyway, so I'll concentrate on a flip flopper, being the nervous squirrel type! Then I can dable and see just how right you all are...

By the by... On-One has whole wheel sets for sale too! This is particularly interesting to the cause as they seem affordable and if I am to follow through on the situation I was considering their new "Mungo" bar... hhhmmm... So many goodies to dream of!

Thanks for the great discussion!
T.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Prior to this summer, I used an old Mongoose mt. bike with 26" wheels as my road bike. Threw on some slicks and a 38/14 ratio, and I was good to go. I have since put the knobbies back on for snow usage, and will be building up a '77 Raleigh for road SS duty. I want to go fixed, but am waiting until I can build up a new wheelset...so, for now, it's a 44t ring with 16t freewheel.

First pic is of the Mongoose with knobbies, second of the Raleigh with some parts attached.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is the newest addition to my quiver. I have it geared 44x16 and I am looking for a 17 fixed cog for climbs. I also have a 42 that I can put on the front.


----------



## Gerolf (Feb 5, 2005)

My commuter, shown in winter dress (tires, rack). Gearing is 42/16, lucky with the chainstay length. I will try fixed if that wheel is done, won´t be long.

Gerolf


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*I bought one of those "applecart2" fixies off ebay*

The red and white Centurian, for 102.50 PLUS $35 boxing fee PLUS approx. $50 shipping.

Hope I really like it. Sterling Peters of San Diego is the guy selling those--the ones photographed in front of the block wall for sale by "applecart2". All 80's stuff converted to fixed.

I'll report on how well it is set up when it gets here.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

DirtZilla said:


> The red and white Centurian, for 102.50 PLUS $35 boxing fee PLUS approx. $50 shipping.
> 
> Hope I really like it. Sterling Peters of San Diego is the guy selling those--the ones photographed in front of the block wall for sale by "applecart2". All 80's stuff converted to fixed.
> 
> I'll report on how well it is set up when it gets here.


Yeah report on it. I almost bought one from him then realized how ridiculously overpriced his shipping and handling costs are. That pissed me off enough to not order from him...


----------



## spot (Feb 6, 2005)

My Surly is going to be a ss. I'll post pics when it's all complete. All black with Chris King pink hubs and headset.


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

yep, built my fixie out of a frame i had laying around and unused parts as well. Just hit it with a can of krylon to make it look a little cooler. total cost was $33 for chain and can of paint and something else, cant remember now.

jeremyb


----------



## The Hollander (May 16, 2009)

Love your work people, keep it up...


----------



## The Hollander (May 16, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/cyclingisthebest/

Check the collection


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

'80(maybe) Simoncini


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I originally purchased a Steelwool Sweet City SS for SS in the city, but after I got a nicer road bike I didn't use it on the road as much. So I turned it into a cross bike. I had internal cable routing lugs, a rear cable guide, and canti mounts brazed onto the frame and a new paint job.

Now I use it for some commuting and riding on the street, as well as on trails. Its sort of do-it-all type of bike. I am super happy with the White Industries hubs and Trials freewheel.










More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/negativespace/sets/72157607650635241/


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

The only bike I ride now...









The photo shows 42x19 which is good for trails... I usually run 48x19 for roads/dirt roads.


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

*Frankenbull*

I had this old Fuji road bike for year, and decided to to do a full out single speed only conversion.

Chopped of derailleur hangars, cable guides, etc., stripped it to the bare metal and rattle canned it. Currently running 46 x 18, about perfect for Chattanooga. I flip flopped the stem and flip flopped the riser bars to make it low and mean. With the wide bars and bar ends the thing climbse and sprints like a rocket. I can't tell you how much I love riding this bike.

Here it sits patiently waiting for me to finish my Guinness


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

nspace said:


> I originally purchased a Steelwool Sweet City SS for SS in the city, but after I got a nicer road bike I didn't use it on the road as much. So I turned it into a cross bike. I had internal cable routing lugs, a rear cable guide, and canti mounts brazed onto the frame and a new paint job.
> 
> Now I use it for some commuting and riding on the street, as well as on trails. Its sort of do-it-all type of bike. I am super happy with the White Industries hubs and Trials freewheel.
> 
> ...


That is stunning


----------



## C Cow (Aug 2, 2007)

*Do They Still Make Geared Road Bikes?*

I'm running 47x16 fixed on my Spec London, and free in our local crits. I'll be doing a road race or two, and our TT series. And, I ride it to work most days. I put on some non-track drop bars and tektro road style levers.

Why 47? Because the store didn't have a 46.

If you are SSing off road, why not SS on road?

C Cow

"Gears are a fad, just like 26 inch wheels, and innertubes."


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

44x16 and it works like a charm up here in the Rockies. A bit spinny on the flats, but perfect for the big climbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## factoryrider (Feb 10, 2009)

jeremyb said:


> yep, built my fixie out of a frame i had laying around and unused parts as well. Just hit it with a can of krylon to make it look a little cooler. total cost was $33 for chain and can of paint and something else, cant remember now.
> 
> jeremyb


 You have carbon pedals on your commuter! And I love IT! Here is my spare bike that I use during the winter and at the local indoor MTB park. Generally gets me about 3" of air vs. my usual 2". Fun bike though, 26 X fat heavy tires and 32-16 gearing...


----------



## C Cow (Aug 2, 2007)

*47x16*

Timo,
That bike looks nice, (although it's missing the red and yellow colors). I was racking my brain trying to remember if I had ever seen you on a road bike, and I finally remembered one early morning on the La Luz road.

The 47 is working here in abq, but I think I need to break a few teeth off to go up any sustained steeps. I picked up A Spec London, so now I can leave the cross tires on the Singlecross for the summer.

C Cow


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

I had been wondering about racing ss on the road but didn't think anyone did it. nice.



C Cow said:


> I'm running 47x16 fixed on my Spec London, and free in our local crits. I'll be doing a road race or two, and our TT series. And, I ride it to work most days. I put on some non-track drop bars and tektro road style levers.
> 
> Why 47? Because the store didn't have a 46.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skipndizzy (Mar 6, 2005)

*46x16*

Works up here for everything but the steepest stuff.

I have had this bike for 18 years.It is more fun fixed now than it was new.

My first choice when I only have a little time and I need to get my head straight.


----------



## wallaw819 (May 29, 2009)

Hi I am based in Singapore and just converted my 12 speed (20 years old frame) to ss (after reading up this site for a while). 52/18 here but already changed to 48/18. Seat also raised (very hard to find 25.4 seat post here). Everything old parts except for the ACS freewheel.

Not many people into ss so resources are quite limited.

Glad to found a site for lots of interesting stuffs.

Cheers you people rocks.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

nspace said:


> I originally purchased a Steelwool Sweet City SS for SS in the city, but after I got a nicer road bike I didn't use it on the road as much. So I turned it into a cross bike. I had internal cable routing lugs, a rear cable guide, and canti mounts brazed onto the frame and a new paint job.
> 
> Now I use it for some commuting and riding on the street, as well as on trails. Its sort of do-it-all type of bike. I am super happy with the White Industries hubs and Trials freewheel.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^

You have a "NICER" road bike? That thing must be REEEEAAAALLY nice because this thing is BEAUTIFUL!!

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

*SS commuter*

I got this when we lived closer to work and school so I could commute. Now we are out in the burbs so it is used to run some arrands and just ride around on a bit. 
2009 Giant Bowery, stock.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Alright. Time to build a new fixed gear, I sold mine, trackstanding on a SS just isn't the same... and you're all right, a SS road bike can get a little boring

on a side note does anyone actually race a SS bike on the road or maybe cyclocross.... can you contend?


----------



## ott (Oct 31, 2006)

paddywagon :thumbsup: 20KM commuting and road training 42/16


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

Heres mine last winter. 39X14

From knobby meats - montana miller


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Y'all are making me want to put my road bike back together. It was a SS Raleigh but I took it all apart to do a 1x9 conversion (more for touring and commuting), but then I decided to put some nicer parts on my MTB instead. I dont even think I have pics of it, geared or as a singlespeed.


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

My $20 Jueunet. Not a high quality machine, but it's got enough style and frenchness that it's slightly above the beater catagory. Currenty being rebuilt as it catapulted right past beater into deathtrap recently with some really poor braking performance.










My other SS roadie is my Proctor-Townsend fixed conversion. I've got a freewheel on order though as I hate going slow down hills. I hope to have a fixed around in the future for certain trips as they're pretty fun.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I commute to and from campus and get some road miles in on this. 48x16 / fixed.


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

A better picture of my Frankenbike. I like it so much, I'm building one up for my gal. It's going to be all white (to represent her purity ) and I've named it Bride of Frankenbike. It should be built next week.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

I have an 81 Puegeot that I got for free that is set up as a singlespeed. I use it for most rides in the sub 40mile length. Since I finished it I've had my geared road bike out once, and only because I had a flat on the singlespeed and was too lazy to fix it. 

I'll have to post a pic or two if I remember.


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

*Bride of Frankenbike*

As promised, here she is. Built this up for my gal to ride. I was going to wait until she really had a head of steam up before I point out to her that it has no brakes yet :eekster:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Why SS? On road it got to be fixed gear - no more excuses.

That's the only skinny tire bike I own - a cheap fixie. I avoid cars on bike paths - makes for nice training when it is wet.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Why SS? On road it got to be fixed gear - no more excuses.


Only if you pay for my new wheelsets.:thumbsup:


----------

